# 360 gallon tank pics



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Finally got this tank going this week after a couple of months of planning and waiting for glass to arrive. 

_
click pix to enlarge_


----------



## cichlidmama (Sep 7, 2005)

very very very nice, more details please!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

*WOW WOW WOW!!! * :drooling:

All your fish are stunning but that arowana is magnificant!!! =D>


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

stunning! :thumb:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

=D> 
I need to ask what lighting? Was there additional lighting added for the photo of is that how awesome it always looks?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

OMGOMGOMG so awesome man!!!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. 

cichlidmama, what sort of details are you looking for?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm kind of curious who the _Astatheros/Thorichthys_ looking chap is in the second pic, bottom left ...


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Hoosier Tank, what you see in the pic is pretty much what you owuld see if you were standing in front of the tank, except you would see alittle more towards the back of the tank. I'm currently running 5 four foot fluorscent tubes and thesepics were shot without flash.

I'm finding that lighting this tank completely will be a bit of a challenge, but to be honest I'm inclined to leave the back foot of the tank in the dark so to speak so that any of the fish will be able to go and rest in an unlit part or get out of the traffic at the fornt of the tank. Having some darker areas also provides some stress relief for my bichirs who are not all that keen on bright light. 

dwarfpike, what you're looking at is Geo. Dicrozoster. Here's a closer pic. 

_click on pic to enlarge_










Stock list for now is as follows:

1 Red Tail Golden Arowana
4 cichla occelaris
2 geo. dicrozoster
2 rotkeil severums
2 polypterus ornatipinnis
1 polypterus endlicheri
1 datnoide undecimradiatus
2 datnoide Quadrifasciatus
1 synodontis hybrid


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellant pic, never seen an adult dicrozoster before ... I think they might take my favorate larger Geo spot ... but then I have another question. If both geo's hare dicrozoster, what's with the massive head shape differance. The close up you posted has a streamlined head where the geo on the right hand side of the pic has a much more rounded head like an altifrons ... or is that just the angle of the fish/shot?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

From what I have been told, the more streamlined one is a female, and the one with the larger head male. Yes, they both have different body shapes.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Freakin' beautiful, well done. Those fish are spectacular.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Beautiful....I'm speechless.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: How much was the arowana, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, folks. 

dntx, I traded tropheus fry for him. Retail would have been about $1200.00 at a foot in length.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

wow...      :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling:

sick, SICK tank man... Love the geo too... they're one of my favs.. fortunately for me, my OB has turned into quite the little engineer, so I have someone to watch dig since I can't put a geo in my cichlid tank.


----------



## cichlidmama (Sep 7, 2005)

NorthShore said:


> Thanks, everyone.
> 
> cichlidmama, what sort of details are you looking for?


I would like to know more about filtration, lighting and general maintenance for a tank of this size. I see that you have minimum of substrate .. just to eliminated vacuum?


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Are you concerned about the Cichla or the Arro eating those gorgeous Geo's?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

klumsyninja said:


> Are you concerned about the Cichla or the Arro eating those gorgeous Geo's?


Not at this point. Aros almost never try to eat fish that are beyond the size if it's mouth. Long and slender possibly, but none of these fish at this point. I'm more worried about him trying to eat the smallest bichirs, lol. Cichla are too small yet. We'll see what happens when they're adults. 

Seriously, as long as they're well fed, there's a very slight chance of it happening.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

cichlidmama said:


> NorthShore said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, everyone.
> ...


Filtration consists of:

mature Aquaclear 500 (to be removed eventually)
mature marineland 360
mature 75 gallon wet/dry (to be removed eventually)
brand new Ultima 1000 pond filter fed by a MAG 24

Lighting right now consists of five 4 foot fluorescents, most of which are hagen t8 powerglos.

Minimum substrate is to give the bichirs and the geos something to play with but I'm not putting much in there since the bichirs fling it all over and I don't want it in the filters.

General maintenance, I have no clue yet.  It's only been running a week. I'm not expecting much work other than having to replace floss on the wet/dry and backflushing the Ultima occasionally. And of course water changes of about 25% twice a month. I plan on using R/O water to get the ph way down to the 6-6.5 range.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

NorthShore said:


> General maintenance, I have no clue yet.  It's only been running a week.


Only a week?!! Man I must have looked at those pics twenty times over already, between here and MFK !! lol, feels longer than a week..

That is a very gorgeous and extremely classy looking fish tank. I love it, it must be so amazing to watch... Hypnotizing, I bet.



NorthShore said:


> Cichla are too small yet. We'll see what happens when they're adults.


Won't be too long.. Gorgeous fish.

Congrats and well done!


----------



## Neb (Sep 22, 2008)

beautiful tank


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, guys!

I had my water meter inspected today and the meter is just off to the left of the tank and they couldn't believe the aro! The one guy was concerned about being so close to the aro, lol. Days like today make fishkeeping so much fun.


----------



## Jolley (Nov 7, 2004)

Well done, my friend. Congrats on the monster tank. Are you still keeping any tropheus? Which tropheus did you trade for the aro?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi John, thanks and nice to see you again. 

I still have my kasangas and thats all for tropheus. If I remember correctly, I traded my GK colony and the Ilangi colony.

I know tropheus guys are thinking, "wtf?!?", but I did good in the trade, and wanted to be able to spend more time on photography and less time on maintenance.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

That is a sweeeet tank. Feeding time must be pretty exciting. I really like the dats as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Gerry what are the dimensions of that tank? Is that a permanent home for the Cichla?

Beautiful tank though and fish...!

~Ed


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

exactly what brand/type of florescents are you running? the colors are so vibrant, they look almost animated!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Marduk, the tank is 8x3x2. Yes, the intent is to house the cichla in that tank permanently, or until I build a bigger tank, but my house is simply not big enough, nor can I keep apond year round. 

iplaywithemotions, I'm running 3 Hagen powerglos and 2 coralife bulds, I'm thinking they're 9700K. I am of the opinion that Hagen powerglos are the best for colour highlighting.

MidnightCowboy, feeding time is still fairly willy nilly, but once the fish are used to each other, I'm sure it will be quite wild. They're all fairly docile, except the aro who demands first crack at anything going into the tank.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

NorthShore said:


> Marduk, the tank is 8x3x2. Yes, the intent is to house the cichla in that tank permanently, or until I build a bigger tank, but my house is simply not big enough, nor can I keep apond year round.
> 
> iplaywithemotions, I'm running 3 Hagen powerglos and 2 coralife bulds, I'm thinking they're 9700K. I am of the opinion that Hagen powerglos are the best for colour highlighting.
> 
> MidnightCowboy, feeding time is still fairly willy nilly, but once the fish are used to each other, I'm sure it will be quite wild. They're all fairly docile, except the aro who demands first crack at anything going into the tank.


Thank you NorthShore! And once again, amazing colors and gorgeous photos!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Im in awe with your fish. I love arrowanna's. In high school when we were being taught how to silk screen print I did a pair of arrowanna's for my project. I wish I had the room. You deffinately did good on your trade. Keep the pics coming please. Got any close ups of the arrowanna's?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

exasperatus2002 said:


> Im in awe with your fish. I love arrowanna's. In high school when we were being taught how to silk screen print I did a pair of arrowanna's for my project. I wish I had the room. You deffinately did good on your trade. Keep the pics coming please. Got any close ups of the arrowanna's?


Thanks.  As a matter of fact, I do have a few close-ups.  How close do you want to go? 

_click da pix_


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

as close as you can get opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

herny said:


> as close as you can get opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


Okay, I'll be right back.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

_click da pic_


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

very nice! Great photos


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

lol.. that's kinda skeery!!!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, guys! 

non, that was the whole idea.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

NorthShore said:


> _click da pic_


Just found my new desktop 

Gerry you're amazin wit da cam.... Thanks!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, if you guys keep sayin' nice things, I'll keep posting 'em. 

_click da pix_


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Sometimes they say less is more. So at this point all I can say is.....dude.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Ridiculous


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

outrageous!!!


----------



## leeFX (Mar 15, 2009)

Amazing tank.

What kind of Aro is that? I wish we could have ones besides Jardini's and Silvers in the USA.


----------



## MIKE PAPA (Jan 16, 2007)

I like the Peacock Bass. Those fish are sick awesome when they mature and swim together kind of like discus. Nice tank and clean! Keep it up!


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Great tank! amazing fish! outstanding photography!

My i ask what camera do you use and what settings

Thanks


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

This is amazing! Don't stop posting pics of this tank!!!

I won't ever get tired of it!

Do you have an online portfolio or something? I am truly stunned by your work.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

unbelievable shots :thumb: keep it comin'


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I am in total awe of your tank.
I've never seen an arowana of that size. What do you feed it?
And, if you don't mind me asking, how much did that monster tank cost?
I would really like if you posted some more pictures of that arowana. How big will that aro get?
You did an amazing job with your tank! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>

Manoah


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

This sucks, I was so looking forward to my 300 until I saw your tank. All that work down the drain! 

Seriously though, your tank is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Manoah Marton said:


> I am in total awe of your tank.
> I've never seen an arowana of that size. What do you feed it?
> And, if you don't mind me asking, how much did that monster tank cost?
> I would really like if you posted some more pictures of that arowana. How big will that aro get?
> ...


How do you think I feel having just set up a measley 55 gallon? lol


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Measly 55? Due to moving, the only tank I have is a 5 gallon! That's measly.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey now... it's not the size that counts. :wink:


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Manoah Marton said:


> Measly 55? Due to moving, the only tank I have is a 5 gallon! That's measly.


Ok now I dont feel so bad. I bred bumblebee gobies in a 2 1/2 gallon before. Great little fish. Poppa ate the fry because I had no where to move them to (I had moved into temp housing at the time.) [/list]


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

edouthirt said:


> Hey now... it's not the size that counts. :wink:


Hahahaha!!

All you gigantic fish tank people are compensating for something arnt ya?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

What have you guys done to my thread?? :lol:

But seriously, thanks for the positive comments.

I hang out on another fish site where my 360 looks like a 50 in comparison to what's posted there. I was all pumped and then I seen TFG's 800 gallon tank turn into a 1500 and I was like, oh :-? , my 360 is a guppy tank. :lol:

I'll start a different thread with some of the fish in the tank.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Holy smokes, Gerry...I am completely in awe...
Congrats on this setup and the gorgeous fish and fantastic pics---thanks for sharing. Can't wait to see more! 8) 
BV


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, BV. 

Here's a little vid....


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

very nice
i just set my computers wallpaper to the close up of the arrowana and 2 basss pic


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Congrats on the Tank of the Month.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, Brett. 

I just saw that today. Last thing I was expecting. :dancing:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D>

Well deserved I'd say!!!

Hope you don't mind but that pick with the arro going after that mealworm is my new desktop!!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

heylady said:


> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>
> 
> Well deserved I'd say!!!
> 
> Hope you don't mind but that pick with the arro going after that mealworm is my new desktop!!


Thank you, and no I don't mind at all.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

What do you feed those monsters? Vietnamese children?


----------



## maddog10 (Apr 5, 2006)

So this is where all the 'other' photos end up.

I like the full tank shots!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

bac3492 said:


> What do you feed those monsters? Vietnamese children?


Ha!

Market shrimp, super worms, massivore pellets, hikari sinking pellets, NLS H20 wafers, and the odd feeder make these guys very happy.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

maddog10 said:


> So this is where all the 'other' photos end up.
> 
> I like the full tank shots!


Thanks. Michael! 

Yeah, I spread my photos around the net. I'm still working on full tank shots.


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

HOLY COW GReAT TANK!!!


----------

